# Reconstrucción y modificación de amplificador con 3055



## zener4x4 (May 26, 2009)

Hola. Soy nuevo en éstos excelentes foros de electrónica, he encontrado mucha información y he aprendido mucho, así que estoy muy contento de pertenecer a esta comunidad. Bueno, mi post es referente al amplificador que aquí se relata, ya que es muy parecido a uno que construí cuando estudiaba electrónica,  adjunto una  improvisada foto de éste plano (todavía no tengo scanner jeje)
Ahí se observa lo muy parecido que es al diseño propuesto por  “tecnicdeso”

El plano del amplificador  nos  entrego el profesor, y nos indico que entregaba unos 100W RMS a 4 Ohms de impedancia, con una fuente de +- 40 Volt.
Éste amplificador lo armé, pero le hice una modificación (dibujada con lápiz sobre el plano)  en ese entonces, le coloque un segundo par de transistores TIP 3055 en paralelo, con el fin de obtener unos 100 RMS, pero a 8 Ohms.  Según mi profesor, me indicó que era factible y que  no había problema en esta modificación, solo que debía poner un transformador de mayor potencia, y eso hice con muy buenos resultados,  recuerdo que tenía una excelente potencia, aunque nunca pude probar a todo volumen, ya que solo tenia un par de parlantes Pioneer  de 60 RMS a 8 ohms.  Bueno, éste amplificador no use  mucho,  luego un conocido me lo pidió para una fiesta, lo preste y me lo devolvió quemado en varios de sus componentes y el  impreso sin arreglo. Ahí lo tuve guardado en el closet muchos años.
Hace un tiempo mirando en tiendas de electrónica encontré  y compre este mismo circuito, ya armado con su impreso, pero sin los transistores de potencia (hay que comprarlos por separado)  compre el “kit” este venia con su plano y explicación de su funcionamiento.

Éste segundo amplificador es casi igual al que arme, solo que tiene un par de componentes mas, como una resistencia de 1 Ohm en la salida de parlante, imagino que es como una protección contra corto circuito en los terminales de parlante.

Bueno, la idea es reconstruir este quemado amplificador y darle nueva vida, la pregunta es..  ¿ Me entregará mas potencia éste amplificador con los 2 Transistores  TIP3055 mas en paralelo a la salida, tal como construí mi primer amplificador, o tal vez ésto tuvo que ver con que se quemara ? Yo creo que solo fue mal manejo de las personas a quien lo presté…

Debo destacar que para éste amplificador conseguí un disipador realmente generoso y le agregué además 2 ventiladores que funcionaban muy bien. Me faltó agregar la lista de componentes, mas adelante si gustan la adjunto.

Espero sus opiniones, ya que deseo construir el segundo plano nuevamente con la adición de 2 Tip30055 mas.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2009)

Separé tus post a un tema aparte, porque no correspondía al tema donde estaban.

Buscá por el foro los amplificadordficadores RCA. Son básicamente lo mismo que estos.
El amplificador que propone Tecnicdeso es un ClaseA, que poco tiene que ver con estos diseños (se puede ver parecido, pero no está cerca en lo que respecta a funcionamiento) y es un post sobre la construcción de ese amplificador, no sobre cómo reparar o modificar uno.

Saludos


----------



## zener4x4 (May 27, 2009)

Hola Cacho
Disculpa, al verlo lo confundí con el amplificador clase A publicado, ahora veo que es un RCA-
Es inmensa la base de datos de este foro, tendré mas cuidado la próxima vez.

Bien, si alguien ha experimentado adicionar 2 transistores mas por canal, que me cuente su experiencia.  Vi que además es aconsejable incluir un protector para los parlantes, en caso que se mueran los transistores de potencia.

Quedo atento a sus comentarios, cualquiera es bien recibido.
Gracias


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2009)

No hay problema Zener.

Una de las cosas más molestas con respecto a la colocación de muchos transistores extra es la corriente de base que tomarían cuando funcionan a plena potencia (hay otras, pero centrémonos sólo en esta).

El objetivo principal de estas adiciones es poder bajar la impedancia de la carga. Obviamente esta disminución implica un aumento en la corriente que es manejada por los colectores/emisores (según la rama que sea) de los -en este caso- 2N3055.
Cada arreglo de transistores de salida tiene una determinada ganancia y eso hace que tomen una determinada corriente por las bases.
Esa corriente de base la toman de los colectores/emisores de los drivers. Con esto, si el consumo final de corriente de las bases excede la máxima admitida por los drivers, entonces se queman o (si están bien limitados) simplemente no le dan lo que necesitan y el sonido sale distorsionado.

Revisá las hojas de datos de los drivers y de los 3055. Fijate las corrientes que tendrás disponibles y verás qué tan bueno/malo/útil puede ser esto de agregarle los transistores.

Como te decía antes, hay más cuestiones contraproducentes en esto del agregado, pero si no dan la corriente necesaria ni vale la pena preocuparse.

Saludos


----------



## zener4x4 (May 27, 2009)

Muchas gracias Cacho.

Revisare los parámetros de corriente máximos admisibles en los drivers y mediré la corriente extra necesaria para “mover” los transistores adicionados, no tengo osciloscopio ni generador de frecuencia, pero tengo un buen tester y oidos.
Investigare, mediré y probare, publicare los que valla descubriendo.

Gracias por las recomendaciones, Seguiremos experimentando, en la electrónica solo soy   aficionado, pero me entretiene harto y me gusta aprender.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2009)

zener4x4 dijo:
			
		

> ...y mediré la corriente extra necesaria para “mover” los transistores adicionados, no tengo osciloscopio ni generador de frecuencia, pero tengo un buen tester y oidos.



No hace falta instrumental para esto. Con papel, lápiz y los datasheets ya te alcanza. Si querés una calculadora, también.
Leé sobre "Ganancia de un transistor" o "Hfe", qué es y cómo funciona. Ahí se te van a aclarar varios puntos.
Cualquier cosa, preguntá.

Saludos


----------



## zener4x4 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hola Cacho y demás foreros con mas experiencia que yo en amplificador.
Les cuento, estoy terminando el amplificador del primer esquema de estos post aqui mostrado, y tengo dudas para su ajuste, tengo el P1 y P2  que uno debe ser el bias el otro el OFFSET, lamentablemente no tengo los valores para estos potenciómetros de ajuste.-

Tengo toda la excelente explicación que dio Fogonazo de como probar y ajustarlos un amplificador, pero estoy un poco en el aire para saber cual  ajuste corresponde a cada uno, y que valores de potenciómetro de ajuste usar.

Haber si me pueden dar una mano.
Muchas gracias¡

Todavia no agrego los dos transistores extras, estoy probandolo como es originalmente, cuando resulte, de agrego los otros transistores y ajusto nuevamente.


----------



## saiwor (Jul 6, 2009)

holas...
Arme uno de esos con 3055 los ternine y me resulto con zumbido cuando no esta enchufafo al IN(entrada de audio)...
Cuando lo eschufo a un MP3 el zumbido se elimina? a que se debera eso?
Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2009)

Me tome el atrevimiento de retocar un poco el circuito original con este resultado.
Simulado da una excelente respuesta a frecuencia y unos 100 W con muy baja distorsión, ajuste el biass a unos 70mA por cada transistor de salida.

Si interesa, puedo publicar la simulación, no puedo opinar sobre "como suena" por la sencilla razón de que no lo arme.


----------



## zener4x4 (Jul 9, 2009)

Estimado Fogonazo.

Gracias por ver este plano, si te fijas hay otro arriba,  en un papel mas amarillento, ese lo arme hace muchos años atrás  y pretendo reconstruir ahora,  pero no he podido hacerlo andar, seguí tus explicaciones de como probarlo y no quemarlo pero al parecer hay un error, y creo que es el condensador del TR5 que debiera estar entre base y colector, no base y emisor como esta ahí (primer plano) 

Afortunadamente la ampolleta de 15 watts me salvo de una humareda  segura, al conectarlo  empiezan a calentar solo los transistores del lado negativo de alimentación, espero esto sea solo el condensador mal puesto ya que he revisado todo mas de una vez, hoy mismo  cambiare el condensador y probare.

Revisa tus mensajes privados, te escribí preguntando cual de estos ajustes corresponde al BIAS y cual al OFFSET, solo el primer plano los tiene y no recuerdo cual es cual, y de amplificador me queda harto por aprender todavía.
 Todo esto que te escribo es referido al primer esquema, no al segundo, si gustas puedo colocar los valores de los componentes después.
Saludos Fogonazo, y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2009)

zener4x4 dijo:
			
		

> ...Revisa tus mensajes privados, te escribí preguntando cual de estos ajustes corresponde al BIAS y cual al OFFSET...........



Había leído tu mensaje pero postergue la respuesta por falta de tiempo.

El esquema NO posee ajuste de offset, el preset que esta sobre el diferencial de entrada ajusta la zona de operación para lograr mínima distorsión, ajuste que sin instrumental es imposible de verificar.

En cuanto al ajuste de bias, en el esquema aparece el valor de un preset como para lograrlo, un preset entre 270Ω a 470Ω en serie con los diodos debe de dar resultado.
Yo colocaría diodos de 3A porque serían mas fáciles de montar sobre el disipador que otros mas pequeños.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Jul 13, 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos.
Fogonazo me recomendó este amplificador, y voy a armarlo.. Tengo unas dudas con respecto a la entrada del mismo. Pienso usarlo con un dvd, o una pc, y no sé qué sensibilidad de entrada tiene.. 
Me conviene armar un preamplificador para poner antes de la etapa de potencia, y nivelar la entrada que inyecto, ya sea superior o inferior de lo ideal para la etapa?

En caso de ser así, qué preamplificador me recomiendan?


----------



## zener4x4 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola.
Yo arme hace años este amplificador y anduvo MUY bien, muy buen sonido y creo que con mas de 100W incluso, claro que le coloque 2 transistores tip3055 mas por etapa.

Con respecto a la necesidad de pre, no es necesario, yo lo hacia funcionar con un CD player o un wakman sin ningún problema, por lo que la salida del PC no debiera darte problemas.

He estado hace días tratando de armar de nuevo este amplificador sin éxito y todavía no encuentro la falla, he armado 2 circuitos impresos y quemado unos 10 TIP 3055 y varios otros transistores, nunca me había complicado tanto con un circuito. :evil:  :evil:   

Lo peor es que recuerdo cuando lo arme la primera vez tuve muy pocos inconvenientes y eso me tiene de mal humor…

Primero trate de rearmar el circuito del plano amarillento, el original y no hubo caso, luego arme el segundo plano, que se ve mas ordenado y nada.. y ahora ultimo arme de nuevo el primero y no hay caso,
  parece que perdí mi Mojo...   

He revisado varias veces el circuito, la posición de los componentes y construido 3 palcas e invertido muchas horas y sigo insistiendo por que se que es un buen circuito y cuando logre que funcione me dará muchas satisfacciones.  Como me la va a ganar…

El circuito que simulo fogonazo, me gustaría que lo probara con un par mas de tip3055 haber como se comporta.


----------



## Nimer (Jul 13, 2009)

Yo pienso hacerlo con los de formato TO220, porque ya tengo esos disipadores.. 
Mi transformador es de 35+35.. Rectificado me da unos 50Vcc, supongo que voy a sacarle un poquito más de potencia que la que marca el circuito.

Todavía no compré los transistores.. Pido los 2N3055, o me conviene algún otro? El formato tiene que ser TO220, como dije antes.




			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El esquema NO posee ajuste de offset, el preset que esta sobre el diferencial de entrada ajusta la zona de operación para lograr mínima distorsión, ajuste que sin instrumental es imposible de verificar.
> 
> En cuanto al ajuste de bias, en el esquema aparece el valor de un preset como para lograrlo, un preset entre 270Ω a 470Ω en serie con los diodos debe de dar resultado.



No tengo instrumental como osciloscopio, o generador de señales.. Cuento únicamente con el tester (Multímetro). Se me va a complicar calibrarlo? qué problemas puedo tener?

Gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 13, 2009)

zener4x4 dijo:
			
		

> He estado hace días tratando de armar de nuevo este amplificador sin éxito y todavía no encuentro la falla, he armado 2 circuitos impresos y quemado unos 10 TIP 3055 y varios otros transistores...


Perdón si sueno obvio, pero ¿están bien aislados los transistores del disipador?

Te lo pregunta uno que ya quemó más de tres cosas por esos detallecitos y ahora mide como 10 veces eso antes de conectar la alimentación.
Descartemos lo más simple de entrada.

Segundo, ¿los TIP que usaste eran originales?
Si posteás unas fotos de los encapsulados o de los transistores quemados abiertos (donde se vea la pastilla) será más fácil contestar eso. Sobre todo con las segundas.

Y hay un post de Fogonazo sobre puesta en marcha y ajustes de amplificador. Está bueno para leerlo.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Jul 13, 2009)

Perdón.. En mi último post puse siempre formato TO220.. Y quise poner TO3.. Me equivoqué.


----------



## zener4x4 (Jul 13, 2009)

Nuevamente muchas gracias Cacho por tu interés.

Los TIP3055  creo que son originales ST, pongo una foto..
Lamentablemente no tengo problemas de aislamiento todavía, ya que para las pruebas cortas no los he montado, al conectar el amplificador y solo  por  unos segundos, con el tester en volt DC a la salida y con el input  a masa, y la ampolleta de 25 W a la entrada como lo detalla en la excelente guía para encender amplificador, gracias a esta he podido hacer mas pruebas sin que explote todo…

Lamentablemente observo en el volmetro una tensión presente de unos 12 volt ¡¡ eso me dice que algo anda bien mal, toco todos los transistores y un 3055 empieza a tomar temperatura, ahí corto todo y comienzo a revisar nuevamente… así lo he hecho varias veces.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 13, 2009)

Sí que parecen originales los transistores. Cambiemos el enfoque entonces.

¿El impreso está bien hecho? Como no está el dibujo, confirmemos la siguiente cosa obvia.

Como es de suponer que sí está bien, sigo preguntando.
¿Mediste bien todos (¡como si fueran muchos!) los transistores del par de entrada? Son apenas dos porquerías negras y chiquitas, pero vaya si son importantes. Si uno de esos está mal...
Obviamente medí todos los transistores para ver si alguno está reventado. Apuesto a que es uno de esos o que la fuente está tirando voltajes muy desparejos.

Las pruebas que siguen hacelas SIN conectar los transistores de salida (los 3055). No son necesarios.
Foquito de por medio, conectá la fuente de alimentación pero no la conectes al amplificador. Medí el voltaje que tenés en vacío (tiene que ser simétrico).
Después conectala al amplificador, fijate qué caída aparece (insisto: SIN los 3055) y revisá si algo se calienta más de la cuenta.
Regla práctica: Agarrá el componente entre dos dedos. Si lo podés sostener sin problemas por unos 10 segundos, está bien. Si te quema antes, estamos complicados.

Medí voltaje en la salida y contá cómo fueron los números. De ahí veremos para donde apuntar.

Ah, y no pruebes nunca amplificadores sin los transistores montados en sus disipadores. Consejo de uno que cocinó más de tres de esos bichitos.

Saludos


----------



## zener4x4 (Jul 15, 2009)

Gracias Cacho nuevamente, seguiré tus sabios consejos y seguiré revisando. Adjunto aquí toda la información que tengo de este buen amplificador por si alguien lo quiere armar. La parte de los componentes no esta 100% clara, pero se puede deducir. Anímense, da muy buenos resultados. Una buena modificación de éste, seria poner una resistencia de 1 Ohms x 5 W  a la salida, para ayudar a protegerla de un eventual corto en los terminales de parlantes.

En el diagrama del amplificador adjuntado  aparece con lápiz mina a la derecha un segundo par de transistores (tip3055), esos son los que  le agregué para conseguir mayor potencia,  pero la idea es armarlo y hacer las pruebas sin estos últimos. Cuando funcione 100% bien, se podrá probar esta modificación. Cuando lo armé hace mas de 10 años atrás, andaba muy bien con esta modificación.

Anímense
Saludos


----------



## zener4x4 (Ago 29, 2009)

Estimados amigos del foro.

  Con gusto les cuanto que tras varios tropiezos tengo funcionando ya uno de los dos canales del amplificador, gracias a los buenos consejos de “Cacho” y “Fogonazo”

  El problema que tenia era solamente de ajuste, la primera placa que arme la queme solo por conectarla directamente, sin la ampolleta limitadora de corriente, y claro, no alcancé ni a tocar los potenciómetros de ajuste.

  Después de romper varios transistores y  aprender bien ese importante paso tengo ya el circuito trabajando correctamente, y con la adición de 2 transistores  TIP3055 más en la etapa de salida, con esto espero llegar  a unos 100W RMS con una carga de 8 Ohms.

  (El circuito esta proyectado para entregar 100W a 4 Ohms originalmente).

  Al parecer, los drivers no tienen problemas para manejar esta corriente extra, ya que ni se entibian, y si la distorsión subió un poco, la verdad me es difícil percibirla a simple oído y como este amplificador será usado para mover unas cajas de 200W en fiestas, poco importa.


  Ahora me surgen un par de consultas.

  Estuve viendo un circuito muy similar a este, en que a la salida llevaba en serie  una resistencia de 1 ohms, imagino que para proteger a los transistores de salida de un eventual corto circuito en los cables de parlantes,
  ¿Que tan recomendable seria implementarla en mi circuito? 
  ¿Me disminuiría apreciablemente la potencia entregada a los parlantes?


  Fogonazo ensayo en un simulador un circuito muy similar a este, y le coloco a la salida un inductor de 4.7uh y un par de componentes mas,
  ¿ que función tienen estos en ese diseño ?

  Te todas formas me interesaría que este circuito estuviera protegido contra un eventual corto circuito en la salida de parlares, ya que será usado para poner música en fiestas y esos accidentes no son tan raros.

  Colocare unas fotos cuando tenga todo funcionando.

  Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 29, 2009)

Bueno, por fin salió andando.
Felicitaciones.



zener4x4 dijo:


> ...con esto espero llegar  a unos 100W RMS con una carga de 8 Ohms.


Para llegar a 100W RMS en 8r necesitás una tensión de alimentación de alrededor de +-45V de continua a plena carga. Con una buena fuente, tu amplificador (alimentado con +-40V) llegará a unos 75W/8r y algo de 130W/4r. Nada despreciable.
Ojo que hablo de valores RMS y tomo 3V de caída entre el riel y el transistor de potencia y una caída de tensión del transformador de 2V para el primer caso y 5V para el segundo.




zener4x4 dijo:


> Estuve viendo un circuito muy similar a este, en que a la salida llevaba en serie  una resistencia de 1 ohms, imagino que para proteger a los transistores de salida de un eventual corto circuito en los cables de parlantes,
> ¿Que tan recomendable seria implementarla en mi circuito?
> ¿Me disminuiría apreciablemente la potencia entregada a los parlantes?


       No lo pongas. Es una forma primitiva de implementer un fusible. Es mejor un protector de parlantes un poco más elaborado que no te come potencia ni es de un solo uso.




zener4x4 dijo:


> Fogonazo ensayo en un simulador un circuito muy similar a este, y le coloco a la salida un inductor de 4.7uh y un par de componentes mas,
> ¿ que función tienen estos en ese diseño ?


    Eso forma parte de una red Zobel.
Sirve para evitar algunos problemas con cargas capacitivas y con algunos asuntillos más. Usualmente llevan una resistencia en serie con un condensador que se ponen entre la salida y tierra (R13 y C6 en el diseño de tu amplificador) y una resistencia y una inductancia en paralelo puestas en serie con la salida. Buscá  "Red Zobel" (Zobel Network en inglés) o "Boucherot Cell" (no sé cómo se llama en castellano) para más datos.

Saludos


----------



## zener4x4 (Sep 2, 2009)

Muchas gracias nuevamente “Cacho”
  Como siempre, con la mejor voluntad para ayudar, realmente te lo agradezco, rearmar este amplificador después de tantos años no pensé que me iba a dar tanto trabajo, en realidad no era tanto, pero ahora mi tiempo es menos y había olvidado algunas cosas básicas de cómo  ponerlo en marca, no es llegar y armar…

  Ahora a construir un protector de parlantes, este pienso me anulara el “Toc” al encender el amplificador y protegerá en caso que los transistores finales fallezcan, pero no creo que protejan al amplificador de un eventual corto en los cables de parlantes.-

   ¿Se puede proteger el amplificador de un corto en la salida de parlantes?,

  ¿Que tan delicado son los amplificador ante este problema, se quemaría de inmediato, o empiezan a tomar temperatura hasta sobrecalentar y morir ?,
  ¿ Vale la pena de preocuparse por esto ? 

  Pregunto esto por que hace muchos años, cuando lo arme por primera vez lo  preste para una fiesta y me lo devolvieron completamente quemado y nunca supe que paso realmente (eran unos aficionados a quien se los preste). 
  Aparte del protector de parlantes,  ¿Alguna otra sugerencia.. ? Talvez algún fusible en la salida de parlantes, no se…

  Saludos a todos y gracias, cualquier sugerencia es muy  bienvenida.-


 Cuando lo tenga terminado, y ordenado pongo unas fotos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2009)

zener4x4 dijo:


> ¿Se puede proteger el amplificador de un corto en la salida de parlantes?,
> 
> ¿Que tan delicado son los amplificador ante este problema, se quemaría de inmediato, o empiezan a tomar temperatura hasta sobrecalentar y morir ?,
> ¿ Vale la pena de preocuparse por esto ?
> ...



El esquema que publicaste en el post #21 ya tiene una protección que limita la corriente máxima de los 3055 (o los que pongas a la salida) a 3,7A por cabeza si no me falló el cálculo.
Eso por un lado es bueno, pero no es mágico: Un corto y revientan. No hay vueltas.

Lo que mata transistores es el exceso de disipación, y la manera más frecuente de encontrarse con eso es en un pico de corriente. Un agravante es la temperatura.
Bajate un datasheet de los transistores que usaste y vas a ver que pueden disipar hasta 90W (los conozco...) y la curva del SOA *del 2N3055 (no tengo la del TIP, pero supongo que andará cerca)* te da que soportan (redondeando) 3A con 40V de colector a emisor. Más o menos eso es lo que ven en tu amplificador. El pico de 3,7A lo soportan durante algo así como 1ms si el transistor está frío. Si es con música, nunca vas a lograr un pico de ese tiempo, y si el transistor está caliente el tiempo que lo soporta será menor.
Si se pone en corto la salida... Simplemente el pico durará más de lo que lo soportan. Pffffffff, humito y calor. Quizá también algún ¡Pum! o una llamita.

Un retardo de conexión de parlantes te salva del thump al encenderlo, pero no te va a salvar de un corto. Eso ya es un poco más complejo, pero... Lo que proponés de poner algún fusible tiene una vuelta más simple: Ponelos en la alimentación. Pensá que el pico de 3,7A por transistor te va a dar una corriente de pico de 7,4A por rama. Un fusible de 5 o 6A tendría que quemarse antes que los transistores, y debería soportar bastante bien los picos cortos de 7,4A. Si se quema, probá con uno de 7A. Con esos dos fusibles en la alimentación deberías ir bien.

Saludos


----------



## zener4x4 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hola Cacho¡

  Muy buena la idea de implementar fusibles a la entrada de alimentación, imagino que hablamos de la alimentación de los 40 Vols, entre la etapa de filtrado y la placa impresa, colocare un par de porta fusibles ahí y empezare a probar, me comprare varios fusibles e iré probando desde el menor, hasta quedarme con uno que no se queme en un uso normal. (prueba y error) empezare con uno de unos 5 amperes.


  Baje la hoja de datos y si no estoy viendo mal, la corriente a los 40 volts es de unos 2.7  Amperes apox.

  Sobre la disipación, es lo menos que me preocupa, ya que le puse un TREMENDO disipador de aluminio, el cual es de sección en “U” y la parte que quedaba abierta la he cerrado con otro disipador, con lo cual logre formar un tubo, además en cada una de las entradas del tubo coloque un ventilador, uno empuja aire hacia adentro y el del otro extremo lo saca, logrando una notable circulación de aire. 
  Los ventiladores están conectados a una resistencia  térmica y esta a un circuito la que los hace funcionar a la temperatura que yo determine,  ayer estuve escuchado música a volumen moderado por unas dos horas y no logre entibiar apreciablemente este (con los ventiladores apagados) por eso digo que el tema de la temperatura esta 100% resuelto.

  Bueno “Cacho”, gracias nuevamente por todo, sigo aprendiendo con todas estas indicaciones y me estoy haciendo de un buen amplificador.

  Ahora acabo de comprar los componentes para hacer el Protector de parlantes, apenas lo tenga implementado y ordene los cables en el amplificador subiré unas fotos.

  Saludos Cordiales y GRACIAS.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2009)

zener4x4 dijo:


> ...imagino que hablamos de la alimentación de los 40 Vols, entre la etapa de filtrado y la placa impresa, colocare un par de porta fusibles...e iré probando ...


Ahí decía yo de ponerlos y probá nomás, que los fusibles estos no son nada caros.
Probá, contá cómo te va y después poné fotos . 

Saludos y de nada.


----------



## adnlbs (Abr 22, 2011)

perdon por revivir este tema, nose si esta penado en este foro 

me vinieronn ganas de armar este amplificador pero por problemas de cash a causa de la avaricia de mis viejos  mi opcion de reemplazo al 2n3055 seria el  MJE3055

2n3055 = NPN VCEO=/ 60V / 100Vcb / 15A / 115W / 20-70 / 2.5MHz
MJE3055= NPN, VCEO=60V, VCBO=70, Ic=10A, Pd=75W, hfe=20-70, ft=2MHz,

las especificaciones de cada uno....
me iria bien el circuito?, sufriria baja de potencia?
muchas gracias de antemano

pd= veo el reemplazo porque el 2n3055 vale 1.159 pesos chilenos y el mje3055 vale 395 pesos chilenos
sino , no me queda mas que juntar dinero


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2011)

En principio no tendrias ningún problema


----------

